# Anyone have a Neon How To? Thanks



## Tambiengabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

For example what neon effects are available. i.e. illuminated edges on plexi, lighting up a whole plexi sheet under and amp.
What grit to use to polish edges, how to polish, router?
What neons/LED's, tubes, individual bulbs, strings? 
Where to place the neon/LED for desired effects?
Thanks?


----------



## SCtattooer (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm in for this as well


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Neon is outdated. Its all LED bars now.


----------



## Tambiengabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

Powers said:


> Neon is outdated. Its all LED bars now.


ok, so do you have any tips?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

easy lighting method


----------

